# Endura Replacement



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My '68 has a reproduction endura on it. Was on the car when I bought it, found a receipt in the records from the parts place. Fits like crap. After fighting this thing for way too long I'm considering getting one of the fiberglass reproductions and having a body shop custom mold it to my front end. I know it's kind of risky running one of these on the street as there is little protection in a front end crash, but this poor fit bumper really detracts from an otherwise sharp car and it bugs me. Has anyone used one of these on a street car?


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Was in the same boat. Aftermarket nose didn't fit worth crap. Found an original that has been sanded & primed. I was thinking of going the same path you were but wanted to stay true to the car. I think I paid like $1000 with shipping, which may seem kind of high, but I feel it was worth it.....Keep an eye out on ebay or CL and you may pick one up for less.

Good Luck!


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

My experience is with a '70 GTO Endura bumper, but I think my findings relate to your problem. When I got my '70 GTO the Endura bumper was bent ("_Oops there's a ditch_"). I looked into replacing the Endura bumper with a fiberglass reproduction bumper -- considering quality first and cost second. I found that the fiberglass reproduction bumpers for the '70's (_and I assume for the '68's and '69's_) are of lesser quality _when compared to the originals_, and require a very talented bodyman to *chop, cut, rebuild *the reproduction fiberglass bumper. That equates to a very high $hop rate: around $150 per hour for 16 - 24 hours of work.

My advise is to keep an eye open on eBay for an original. Yes, refurbishing the original '70 Endura bumper was also very expensive, but it turned out _*perfect*_.

Have you looked for a bumper at Frank's Pontiac Parts or #1 Muscle Car Parts Dealer: Pontiac GTO Parts, Buick Skylark & Oldsmobile Cutlass ?


----------

